# Swa Tool In Professional electrician mag



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Has anyone used one of theese Kew Teknik SWA stripper?
Does it work and does anyone know what sort of money are we talking about.
many thanks.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I have ordered one. Will give feed back when it arrives,

Frank


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Cheers Frank im hoping they will do the job they say they do.Cant find any suppliers at moment that have any in stock dont want to order one without seeing it.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.sercal-testequipmentsales.co.uk/socket--see-wsbr-28-swa-wire-stripper-672-p.asp

 I think I will have a go at making one! It only 'appears' to be a pipe cutter with a hacksaw blade instead of the cutting wheel:thumbup: 
On the other hand it may be consigned to my pile of 'unfinshed projects' of which there are many:laughing: 

I am a confirmed gadgetteer. I have 2 lathes, milling machine, pedestal drills, linisher etc etc. Mig, Stick, Gas welders etc etc. I make [try to] Diving equipment, gadgets for work :whistling2:


----------



## supasparx (Mar 11, 2008)

cornishsparks said:


> Has anyone used one of theese Kew Teknik SWA stripper?
> Does it work and does anyone know what sort of money are we talking about.
> many thanks.


 
Bought one a month ago in WF. Cost about £18. Made off around 15, 2.5mm, 3-core armoureds and the blade was shagged (comes with 1 spare).

Did the job but I wouldn't advise using it to strip the pvc sheath under the steel wires(instructions suggest this), as you may damage the inner cores.

Overall I'd say it's worth having in the bag, although a little overpriced.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm guessing that it will struggle with the AWA 400mm^2 singles on my next job then:laughing:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Well it arrived.

It works and that's all you can say. I shan't use it again though. The hacksaw is better and faster

Frank


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

when i did swa cable i used a pipe cutter to cut the steal off and then a knice for the other bits


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have used a Ridgid #20 tubing cutter in the past with a stainless steel cutting wheel that had to be ordered seperately. I'm sure you can find them online.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Frank

I too tried one of these swa strippers and can't say i was over impressed,i much prefer tha hacksaw and is a lot quicker as you say.

I donated mine to one of the lads.

Chris


----------

